# Stock publishing companies that buy all rights?



## Fitzpatrick (Nov 2, 2007)

I've been an advertising photographer for thirty years, but never got into stock photography sales.

I have a group of shots done over a period of a few years for some national clients. The jobs paid very well, but now I really have no use for the shots. 

So, I was thinking about selling the rights to them directly to a stock photo publishing company. But I don't know if any stock photo publishers buy images outright. I don't want to get involved in the process of being a steady supplier to a stock photo house, as I don't have the time.

Does anyone know of a publisher who buys outright?


----------

